# Room 409: Harte & Garter Hotel - Windsor Castle England



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 20, 2014)

For once I splurged on an upgraded room and wow !


If you go to Windsor and stay at the Harte & Garter, please try to get room 409 or one adjacent to it.

This was our view from the room.  We looked over and into the grounds of Windsor Castle and St. George's Chapel. My traveling bunnies enjoyed it as well.
Don't know why, but I always take them with me. They've been everywhere with me.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow!  This looks great! It looks like the hotel is a bit too far out of London for our short trip this summer.  If I had more time, I would definitely stay here.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 3, 2014)

spencersmama said:


> Wow!  This looks great! It looks like the hotel is a bit too far out of London for our short trip this summer.  If I had more time, I would definitely stay here.



If you can't stay overnight, a day trip (by tube/bus/rail) is do-able.
Windsor Castle is wonderful and the town of Windsor is a delight.


----------



## mav (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh that is REALLY nice! Thanks for the info! Enjoy!


----------



## Blues (Feb 7, 2014)

*Edinburgh Castle*

Love those upgraded rooms!  Here's a view directly out the bedroom window of our room at Hilton's Edinburgh Caledonian, shortly after the 2012 Olympics (note the Olympic rings to the left).  Got the room for HHonors points, did the advance discounted upgrade deal for very little money.  What a deal!


----------

